# Help identifying small dark particles appearing near baseboard



## cagedoree (Apr 19, 2021)

These small dark particles periodically appear near the baseboard throughout my house. They are hard to the touch. Can anyone help me identify what kind of pest may be causing this? Thanks!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not a pest expert, I just have lived in a lot of tropical countries/areas, seen frass in houses I was looking at to buy, repaired some termite damage in a wall and furniture, and have gone thru a tenting for termites. Look up *termite frass.* Sometimes you can find small holes above the frass and actually see them pushing the frass out. The holes can be an inch above or several feet. Behind that are the termites. Your wood seems to be made of several colors.

I like this photo.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://extension.arizona.edu/sites/extension.arizona.edu/files/pubs/az1232.pdf


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Pull the vertical door trim off, carefully. You will find more of what @Nik33 is suggesting, and it may run the full length. Be ready to call in termite treatment people.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@cagedoree nice to meet you!

Where are you located? County/city and state/province is enough. This can narrow down the type of termites that @Nik333 and @chandler48 correctly determined you have.

Call a carpenter, or see our sections on how to fix wood trim.

There's two general kinds of termites: (a) dry wood and (b) subterranean.

Dry wood termites nest in wood trim, branches in trees, wood piled in wood piles, often high above the ground. They are a problem, but they have small colonies that won't destroy the frame of your house and cause it to fall over. They're common in warmer climates, like California.

Subterranean types nest in the ground, and eat wood, sometimes a long way from the nest, which they often "commute" to using mud tubes. They're common in colder climates, though you can get them in places like the American "southeast" a lot, too.

If you remove the wood dry wood termites are in and burn it, that colony is gone, though you have to be thorough and check to be sure.

With subterranean types, you have to remove and replace the damaged wood _and_ find the colony and kill it, or they'll come back. They have much bigger colonies that can cause very heavy damage over time.

Good luck and let us know what you do!


----------



## marzmrtz7 (Sep 28, 2021)

cagedoree said:


> View attachment 649868
> These small dark particles periodically appear near the baseboard throughout my house. They are hard to the touch. Can anyone help me identify what kind of pest may be causing this? Thanks!


Carpet beetle


----------



## marzmrtz7 (Sep 28, 2021)

marzmrtz7 said:


> Carpet beetle


I have a house infested by them now


----------

